# Security Alert Certificate



## wmusc (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, the past two days, something keeps popping up on my computer when I go to Yahoo, Hotmail, and AOL, as well as a few other places. When I try to enter the sites, a box pops up with the words SECURITY ALERT on top, with all sorts of ominous checkmarks and yellow exclamation points. 

It says, "Information you exchange with this site cannot be viewed or changed by others. However, there is a problem with the site's security certificate."

"The Security Certificate was issued by a site you have not chosen to trust. View the certificate to determine whether you wan to trust the certifying authority."

"The security certificate date is valid."

"The security certificate has a valid name matching the name of the page you are trying to view."

"Do you want to proceed?" 

Then there are three boxes, Yes, No and View Certificate.

If I click Yes, a box comes up telling me to install a certificate. When I do, it says it is finished, but the page freezes. Even re-starting the computer doesn't help. If I say No, the page won't load.

Does anyone know what this is, and how I can get rid of it? I tried to Google it, but all I got was sent to a bunch of places with the same problem, and these places had individual downloads for the people using the sites. They didn’t help me! HELP!!!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

It sounds as though you may be victim of a desktop hijacker. Please do this:

Please follow MicroBell's 5 Step process outlined here

After running through all the steps, please download HijackThis  - this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded.
Click on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\

Double click on HijackThis.exe to run the program.

1. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose 'Do a system scan and save a logfile'.
2. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit Scan and then click on Save log.
3. Post the hijackthis.log file in the HijackThis Log Help forum. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless.


----------



## wmusc (Jan 18, 2006)

Had trouble getting to this site, computer would only let me here tonight Ran Hijack This and put it on the forum.


----------

